# Cirencester pubs with dog



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi we are looking at a few days in cirencester.and we are looking for pubs where we can take our dog.
and can anyone suggest a good campsite
thanks


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

CIRENCESTER ...... Pub is actually called - Somewhere Else

This traditional dog friendly pub has been featured in the Good Pub Guide and has a courtyard garden. It serves good quality food with specials and a good selection of ales. Situated close to Cirencester Park, great for walking and dogs will be provided with water. Children are welcome too.
65 Castle Street, Cirencester, Gloucestershire, GL7 1QD
Telephone: 01285 643199

Caravan Club campsite IN Cirencester park as well! See:

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/caravanclubapps/applications/uk sites/Site Details.aspx?csid=21855

Colin


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks colin very helpfull


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This is always a useful site for dog owners

http://www.doggiepubs.org.uk/

I have added some there myself


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

thankou salytrafic,i very helpful


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Check out Hoburne Cotswolds. OK its more for families in the summer, but off season its quiet, spotlessly clean, bar/restaurant on site etc. And a short walk/bike ride from the wakeboarding lakes


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> Check out Hoburne Cotswolds. OK its more for families in the summer, but off season its quiet, spotlessly clean, bar/restaurant on site etc. And a short walk/bike ride from the wakeboarding lakes


Good site but no dogs permitted


----------

